# Develop Settings Not Showing in Develop Module



## Afterimage (Feb 27, 2016)

My sharpening and noise reduction in the Detail Panel show up as a small square in the lower right of the image. However, all the changes show up in the Library Module! I am working on a Virtual Copy. I have Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC.

Never had this happen. Very Strange.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 27, 2016)

Could you be a little more descriptive? If possible, include a screenshot of what you are seeing.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 28, 2016)

have you unclicked it here ? Click on the black bar.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 28, 2016)

sorry worth a try, but not your drama after a second read of the question


----------

